
Analysis of 10,000 studies on marijuana confirms only three medical benefits - apsec112
https://qz.com/886318/an-analysis-of-10000-scientific-studies-on-marijuana-concretely-supports-only-three-medical-benefits/
======
pyzon
"Only" three? How many should there be?

The phrasing of the title of this article is curious.

------
jhabdas
I benefited from pot my whole life. How many benefits is that worth?

------
grawprog
Hmmm it'd be interesting to know who the people on these boards are affiliated
with

>National Academies of Sciences, Engineering, and Medicine; Health and
Medicine Division; Board on Population Health and Public Health Practice;
Committee on the Health Effects of Marijuana: An Evidence Review and Research
Agenda

Especially the last two...

